# Catching Mangrove Snapper At New Honey Hole!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: 




Alright folks, so me and my buddy headed out a couple of days ago in search of table far. (AKA Mangrove Snapper) We tried one spot for awhile, and with no luck we headed to another spot. We started out throwing artificials at the new spot , and as I was bouncing my jig off the bottom I looked down and saw TONS of Mangrove Snapper right beneath my kayak. I re-tied my setup to hook a live shrimp and sent it down. The first cast, I caught a 13 inch Mangrove. Second cast, a 10 inch Mangrove. & the bite continued until we ran out of shrimp unfortunately. Even saw a STUD Red Snapper chase my shrimp up to my yak, Gosh I wanted to catch him! Anyways, it was an epic trip that day and we ended up eating nice. Ill leave a video up above if any of y'all wanna check it out! Tight Lines Anglers!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK. I got a couple questions. 1. Where the heck is this guy fishing.
? I mean where in the State of Florida? 2. I have yet to think up question #2!


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Pensacola man what do you mean ? 😂


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

I'm gonna need directions there or a trip with you 😂


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

It aint hard to figure out where hes at. Anyways nice trip, that last one was a stud till it broke off.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

KvartekMedia said:


> Pensacola man what do you mean ? 😂


I meant. South Florida, Central Florida, the Southern Keys, Western Keys, East Coast? Not the exact spot of your honey hole.


----------

